# Article for Baby Loss Awareness Week



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/15590542.Breaking_the_last_taboo___campaigning_mother_on_why_we_need_to_talk_about_miscarriage/

Interesting and sensitive article. Will be interesting to see if the legislation goes through.
Turia x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Turia, very thought provoking. '14 chimes for 14 lost babies' really got me  

xx


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

That made me cry - so well said and so true.  I would have rung the bell 9 times and that makes me so sad still even though I have 2 healthy children now.    

I was fairly open about it the first few times but found it harder and harder each time and hid away a lot.  But sometimes people just said to me I don't know what to say but I wanted to say something and that was great as they at least acknowledged the loss.  We as a society as not well equipped to deal with grief and that really needs to change.

Thank you for sharing the article


----------



## CND (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank you for sharing this link. If only I had known about the group when I had my first miscarriage. What a simple, thoughtful and sensitive thing to do.


----------

